# Anybody know about the Delta X5 6" Professional Jointer, Model 37-275X????



## Phred

I got one. .It's okay.

If I did it again. I would get the General. Nice Long bed, better fit and finish.


----------



## dadof3

It is good. I have one. The best for the money is the Powermatic 54a. It has a long bed, is well built, and if something does go wrong, you can get parts pretty quick. It also has a five year warranty, which is big thing. The Delta also has a five year warranty, but I have seen both side by side and the Powermatic just seems to built a little more user friendly. Plus, I don't like that on/off switch on the Delta. It is up in the air and gets in the way.

I hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## sdwoodworker

Yeah the Powermatic is awesome but I don't have the $1K to throw down for it and my neighbor has it so if i really need once I guess it's just a quick trip around the corner.

The delta I'm looking at I'll be able to get for $400 out the door and it's about a year old no damage no nothing.

I'm trying to figure out 1) If the planer is a good buy in general 2) If $400 is reason enough to grab it for sure.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

That Delta planer is definitely worth $400 IMO. You would be hard pressed to find any new planer in that price range that is worth having in your shop.

As you have already discovered, the decent ones go for ~$700 and the high end ones for ~$1000.


----------



## sdwoodworker

Now I'm a bit leary… I got some better pictures of the machine and it looks like it has a bit of rust piting on the bed. Not sure how much won't be able to tell until I see it in person but I'm starting to think I might ask him t come down in price if there is rust.


----------



## DanYo

table rust really doesn't affect the cut much


----------



## Dusty56

6" is good for most projects , but I've got a serious need for an 8" spiral head jointer with all of the highly figured woods that I have . My present 6" is a Delta Rockwell unit …everything is cast iron and old and very solid and it does a good job for the $200 that I paid for it 5 years ago….For $400 , you can't go wrong even with a little rust on the bed which is probably just surface rust and will come off with some steel wool and mineral spirits and then just keep her waxed from now on . : )


----------



## Albert

This is the jointer that I have had for a few months, works great with no problems, I found mine in new condition at an auction sale so got it for half price and it seems to do what I ask of it. Can't make comparisons to other models as I have not used them.


----------



## Freddo

Hi,

I own one of these. It does a great job for me. The only non-OEM part on it is the belt. I replaced it with the linked belt to help reduce vibration. You may want to look into the Powermatic or another if it's recommended before laying out cash. The Delta does fine for me but at the time I purchased, it was one of the best in it's class I recall. Things change in this competitive market! Make a careful choice and ENJOY. A jointer is an awesome piece of equipment to own.


----------



## mtkate

I almost bought this one, but I ended up buying a general on the recommendations of the sales guy (I really trust the guys where I shop). As mentioned by the first poster - it has a longer bed. I waited until there was a sale to get the best bang for the buck. So far, so good. It's so wonderful to own a jointer, even if it's small.


----------



## a1Jim

Check out grizzly the best for the money


----------



## mtkate

Grizzly must be American. I have never seen this in Canada (at least not in my area or available catalogues).


----------

